# MKV GTI speaker sizes for front and rear



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

I am trying to get the exact sizes for front and rear components in the 2009 GTI. Want to order the correct hardware. Thank you all!


----------



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

anybody???


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: MKV GTI speaker sizes for front and rear (goliath337)*

go to crutchfield and punch in your car make and year. They are usually dead on.


----------



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

not the case with this one, they say the front doors only hold 2 way speakers and not separates..


----------



## Hinmonster (May 22, 2008)

You are just gonna have to take one of the door panels off and do some testing. Or...get some professional help. My MkV R32 has 3 speakers in each door. Not a system that you can replace at BestBuy in an afternoon. Get some help...


----------



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

Im pretty sure a lot of people have changed out the stock speakers for some aftermarket components. can someone please tell me what size mids they used? im guessing 6.5 will fit both front and rear, from looking at the doors and back panels... thank you for your help


----------



## Krank (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: (goliath337)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3244891
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3269083
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3547449
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3993512


----------



## goliath337 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Hinmonster)*

Fronts are 3 ways, rears are 2 ways... the front tweeters are almost useless, so im thinking that 2 ways with the aftermarket tweeters in the stock mids and the aftermarket mids in the stock woofers would yield very nice results...


----------

